# Datenklasse



## Calamitous (3. Mrz 2004)

hallo!
steh leider echt auf der Leitung mit meinem Problem....
also ich habe eine Klasse Daten. Diese Klasse wird von irgend einer anderen benutzt und daten darin gespeichert, etc...
nun soll eine andere Klasse diese daten abrufen können ohne das die klasse übergeben werden muss.
dachte da so an nicht instanzierbare Klassen...wie:

in Klasse1

```
dataclass XYZ;
XYZ.getsomedatafromURL();
```

in Klasse2

```
dataclass XYZ;
String a = XYZ.getSource();
```

oder bin ich da komplett falsch? gibt es ne alternative ?
dankeschön schon mal 
lg Manuel


----------



## Roar (3. Mrz 2004)

ääh !? mach die variablen/methode statisch, dann kannst du per datenklasse.getIrgendeineData(); zugreifen


----------



## Guest (4. Mrz 2004)

Entweder eine statische variable oder ein singleton ist das was du suchst


----------

